# Susan Howatch



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been waiting for a very long time for Susan Howatch books to be available on Kindle, and they finally ARE.  This is sooooo exciting.  Penmarric was one of my mother's favorite books back in 1971.  Since I got my Kindle 1, I have been checking on Amazon and clicking for Penmarric to be Kindle-ized.  I bought it last night and am movin on to collect some more books this week 

Is anyone else here a Susan Howatch fan?  I'm curious as to favorite Susan Howatch books and/or memories from the past connected to her books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I have been waiting for a very long time for Susan Howatch books to be available on Kindle, and they finally ARE. This is sooooo exciting. Penmarric was one of my mother's favorite books back in 1971. Since I got my Kindle 1, I have been checking on Amazon and clicking for Penmarric to be Kindle-ized. I bought it last night and am movin on to collect some more books this week
> 
> Is anyone else here a Susan Howatch fan? I'm curious as to favorite Susan Howatch books and/or memories from the past connected to her books.


There are only a few of us fans here, unfortunately. I wrote a blog post about Howatch last night and I've gotten a couple of responses on Twitter.

Her stories are great, but it's her writing that draws me in. I get completely immersed in her books.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There are only a few of us fans here, unfortunately. I wrote a blog post about Howatch last night and I've gotten a couple of responses on Twitter.
> 
> Her stories are great, but it's her writing that draws me in. I get completely immersed in her books.


Oh 

Maybe there are fans here who don't realize her books are now available on Kindle. Hopefully we can gather a few fans.

Where is your blog post? I would love to read it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Oh
> 
> Maybe there are fans here who don't realize her books are now available on Kindle. Hopefully we can gather a few fans.
> 
> Where is your blog post? I would love to read it.


Here you go. I was very tired when I wrote it. 

http://www.jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here you go. I was very tired when I wrote it.
> 
> http://www.jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/


Thanks! That was a great post. You didn't sound tired at all


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Thanks! That was a great post. You didn't sound tired at all


Glad you liked it.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Susan Howatch fan from waaay back.  Thank you so much for posting about her now being available on Kindle.  Going now to pick up what I can.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Silver said:


> Susan Howatch fan from waaay back. Thank you so much for posting about her now being available on Kindle. Going now to pick up what I can.


You're welcome...but Gertie discovered this first.. I have been waiting soooooo long for these books on Kindle. I have been checking and checking but somehow didn't check for the past two weeks and missed them being released on Kindle. So, thank you, Gertie 

I bought one book last night and two today...but I still need two more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read most of Howatch back in HS and college. . . .they were good enough. . .but not so good that I have the desire to buy them for kindle and re-read. . . .there are lots of other books I've not read even once that I want to read first.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I read most of Howatch back in HS and college. . . .they were good enough. . .but not so good that I have the desire to buy them for kindle and re-read. . . .there are lots of other books I've not read even once that I want to read first.


YMMV


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> YMMV


Of course!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> YMMV


I think I've lost the thread. YMMV? I haven't a clue.

Here's my Susan Howatch tally from last night and today: Penmarric, The Rich are Different, Sins of the Father, Cashelmara, Wheel of Fortune.

I am stopping now


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

YMMV = your mileage may vary


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've just started reading The Rich are Different and am already completely immersed in Susan Howatch's world. I'm loving this book. 

I'm reminded of another favorite book of mine, A Woman of Substance, by Barbara Taylor Bradford. I highly recommend this to readers who enjoy sinking into a wonderful saga!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I've just started reading The Rich are Different and am already completely immersed in Susan Howatch's world. I'm loving this book.
> 
> I'm reminded of another favorite book of mine, A Woman of Substance, by Barbara Taylor Bradford. I highly recommend this to readers who enjoy sinking into a wonderful saga!


Yes, I read that many years ago. I'm a sucker for multi-generational sagas of lust and power.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I had forgotten about Susan Howatch! Thanks for the reminder and info that her books are now on Kindle!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I read that many years ago. I'm a sucker for multi-generational sagas of lust and power.


I had a feeling you'd already read A Woman of Substance. What a great book!

Do you have any recommendations for OTHER wonderful books like these?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I had a feeling you'd already read A Woman of Substance. What a great book!
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for OTHER wonderful books like these?


The first book in the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. The second was not quite as good as the first and the third was definitely not as good as the first. She should have stopped at the third book but now we're up to #8 I think. I keep reading them because, hey, it's Jamie and Claire and I can't give them up. We've been together since Outlander was first pubbed in 1991.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The first book in the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. The second was not quite as good as the first and the third was definitely not as good as the first. She should have stopped at the third book but now we're up to #8 I think. I keep reading them because, hey, it's Jamie and Claire and I can't give them up. We've been together since Outlander was first pubbed in 1991.


That's another series we agree on. However, I actually stopped reading them at around the fifth book, I believe. They got too violent for my liking.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie,

Have you read any of Jennifer Donnelly's books?  I'm curious about them. Oh. What about Ciji Ware or Jarleen Koen? I haven't read ANY of them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> That's another series we agree on. However, I actually stopped reading them at around the fifth book, I believe. They got too violent for my liking.


I stopped halfway through the fourth book. Then DD bought me book five for Christmas so I had to finish four and read five. It seemed like the first 200 pages in five were about mud and dirty diapers.


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

I just bought Cashelmara! I am excited to find SH's books on Kindle. I looked a couple years ago and then just kind of forgot about her... Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lindafaye said:


> I just bought Cashelmara! I am excited to find SH's books on Kindle. I looked a couple years ago and then just kind of forgot about her... Thanks!


I registered all her books with ereaderiq. They're the ones who let me know.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lindafaye said:


> I just bought Cashelmara! I am excited to find SH's books on Kindle. I looked a couple years ago and then just kind of forgot about her... Thanks!


I know how you feel!!! I am sooooo excited Susan Howatch's books are finally on Kindle, too. I just bought the Kindle Paperwhite, and I have been sitting in the dark (reading in bed) with my glowing Paperwhite and savoring every word of The Rich are Different. I'm soooooooo happy.

Have you read Cashelmara? I haven't, but I bought it yesterday, so that's on my Susan Howatch Books to Read list, too. Am I correct that Wheel of Fortune is a sequel to Cashelmara? That would be fantastic, if true, because they're both nice long books.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I registered all her books with ereaderiq. They're the ones who let me know.


So that's how you found out, Gertie! That's brilliant. I just "torture" myself by checking and checking and checking. I have never used ereaderiq. I guess it's time to start!!! Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I know how you feel!!! I am sooooo excited Susan Howatch's books are finally on Kindle, too. I just bought the Kindle Paperwhite, and I have been sitting in the dark (reading in bed) with my glowing Paperwhite and savoring every word of The Rich are Different. I'm soooooooo happy.
> 
> Have you read Cashelmara? I haven't, but I bought it yesterday, so that's on my Susan Howatch Books to Read list, too. Am I correct that Wheel of Fortune is a sequel to Cashelmara? That would be fantastic, if true, because they're both nice long books.


_Cashelmara _ends with Edward III and _Wheel of Fortune_ begins with Edward III, but they are two different characters set in two different locations. The former is set in Ireland and the latter is set in Wales.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> _Cashelmara _ends with Edward III and _Wheel of Fortune_ begins with Edward III, but they are two different characters set in two different locations. The former is set in Ireland and the latter is set in Wales.


I know soooo little about history, unfortunately.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I know soooo little about history, unfortunately.


I'm an avid student of English history. The funny thing is when I first read Howatch, I didn't realize where she was taking her stories from, but they all seemed so familiar to me. It wasn't until I read Wheel of Fortune that I found out and that was a wonderful excuse to go back and re-read the others. I'm glad, in a way, I didn't know. Otherwise I would have said, oh, yes, he's going to die here, and I guess this is where she leaves him, etc.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm an avid student of English history. The funny thing is when I first read Howatch, I didn't realize where she was taking her stories from, but they all seemed so familiar to me. It wasn't until I read Wheel of Fortune that I found out and that was a wonderful excuse to go back and re-read the others. I'm glad, in a way, I didn't know. Otherwise I would have said, oh, yes, he's going to die here, and I guess this is where she leaves him, etc.


Then I'm the perfect reader. I know nothing about the history behind these books and will be duly surprised at every twist and turn of the plot


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Love Susan Howatch! I read all of her early stuff. I am very happy to see they are finally kindle-ized. Off to check them out.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

KTaylor-Green said:


> Love Susan Howatch! I read all of her early stuff. I am very happy to see they are finally kindle-ized. Off to check them out.


Yes, it's exciting to have so many of her books available for Kindle now! The prices are definitely not low, but this time I actually didn't care


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Another question for you, Gertie, since you love English history...

Do you feel knowledge about the Church of England, etc., is crucial for enjoyment of the "church" books...Glittering Images, etc.?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Another question for you, Gertie, since you love English history...
> 
> Do you feel knowledge about the Church of England, etc., is crucial for enjoyment of the "church" books...Glittering Images, etc.?


No, absolutely not. The books pretty much span the 20th century.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, absolutely not. The books pretty much span the 20th century.


Oh, that is wonderful news. That means I have even MORE Susan Howatch books to look forward to


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Oh, that is wonderful news. That means I have even MORE Susan Howatch books to look forward to


The sad thing is she's retired. No more Howatch goodies after this. <sigh>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG, OMG!! I'm so excited. SH's digital publisher read my blog post and asked me to review _Cashelmara_. Goosebumping!!!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> OMG, OMG!! I'm so excited. SH's digital publisher read my blog post and asked me to review _Cashelmara_. Goosebumping!!!


Me, too


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

My Susan Howatch update...

I am about two-thirds through The Rich are Different and LOVING this book!!! I realize I've never read this and am thrilled to be immersed in this book. This is EXACTLY the type of book I've been searching for. 

Any more suggestions for similar books/authors?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't really think anyone else comes close.

I'm up to Sylvia's story.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't really think anyone else comes close.
> 
> I'm up to Sylvia's story.


It's just soooooo good. Don't you feel like you're living the story? I find myself thinking about it off and on during the day. THAT is a great book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> It's just soooooo good. Don't you feel like you're living the story? I find myself thinking about it off and on during the day. THAT is a great book!


Absolutely. I get totally immersed in her writing. I feel like I'm in another place and time not unlike Paul's parallel furrows.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Absolutely. I get totally immersed in her writing. I feel like I'm in another place and time not unlike Paul's parallel furrows.


But I'm really liking the parallel lives.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> But I'm really liking the parallel lives.


That's the beauty of her writing.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just finished reading The Rich are Different. I'm speechless. This is the best book I've read in a very long time.  Wow, wow, wow. I loved it!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I just finished reading The Rich are Different. I'm speechless. This is the best book I've read in a very long time. Wow, wow, wow. I loved it!!!


She's a spellbinder, isn't she? It's just something about the way Howatch uses words and puts sentences together, I think. Now, on to Sins of the Fathers. Enjoy!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> She's a spellbinder, isn't she? It's just something about the way Howatch uses words and puts sentences together, I think. Now, on to Sins of the Fathers. Enjoy!


Thank you, Gertie. Yes, I'm moving right on to Sins of the Fathers. Just one question: Is Dinah in the next book? I'm soooooooo hoping she is.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know how much I am enjoying this thread.  I have put all of these books on my wish list.  
Thank you. 
deb


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

drenee said:


> Just wanted to let you all know how much I am enjoying this thread. I have put all of these books on my wish list.
> Thank you.
> deb


Deb,

I highly recommend The Rich are Different if you want to become completely immersed in a saga and feel like you're living in the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Thank you, Gertie. Yes, I'm moving right on to Sins of the Fathers. Just one question: Is Dinah in the next book? I'm soooooooo hoping she is.


Yes and no. Just read it. I don't want to give anything away. Remember that Dinah represents Cleopatra.



drenee said:


> Just wanted to let you all know how much I am enjoying this thread. I have put all of these books on my wish list.
> Thank you.
> deb


They're wonderful. I hope you can get started on them soon.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes and no. Just read it. I don't want to give anything away. Remember that Dinah represents Cleopatra.
> 
> They're wonderful. I hope you can get started on them soon.


Okay...I guess


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Okay...I guess


Just don't want to spoil it for you.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm half way through Sins of the Fathers and loving this book!!! I'm already upset at the prospect if the story ending at some point. This is a saga I wish could go on and on. 

I'm hooked on Susan Howatch, Gertie. Where do I go after I read all her books? Are there any other sagas this wonderful?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I'm half way through Sins of the Fathers and loving this book!!! I'm already upset at the prospect if the story ending at some point. This is a saga I wish could go on and on.
> 
> I'm hooked on Susan Howatch, Gertie. Where do I go after I read all her books? Are there any other sagas this wonderful?


Nothing that I know of. I just reread and reread and reread again.

But you have six books in the Starbridge Series and then three books after that in the St. Benet's trilogy once you finish with the historicals.

I'm only 38% finished with The Rich Are Different, which I'm reading on my phone. At home, I'm reading Cashelmara on my Kindle. Then I'll read The Sins of the Fathers, Penmarric and Wheel of Fortune in that order.

I don't think I'm going to read anything else until I've read all of Howatch's over again.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, Gertie,

I can soooooooo understand reading all of Susan Howatch's books over and over.  That's going to be me, too, and I don't often say that about books.  They have to be GREAT for me t feel this way.

One question about the Starbridge books:  Since I haven't read ANY of them yet, do you feel someone who doesn't know about the Church of England and all the religious history will still enjoy them?  I'm so hoping the answer is yes because that gives me six MORE Susan Howatch books  

Lynn


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Hi, Gertie,
> 
> I can soooooooo understand reading all of Susan Howatch's books over and over. That's going to be me, too, and I don't often say that about books. They have to be GREAT for me t feel this way.
> 
> ...


YES, YES, YES! You can definitely read and enjoy them without knowing anything of the history. The only thing you might need to understand is there are three levels (for lack of a better word) in the CofE. The characters who represent the levels are Jonathan Darrow as high church, Charles Ashworth as middle church and Neville Aysgarth as low church. You'll understand the different approaches as you read the books and how they lead to conflicts.

In the historicals, Howatch shows a deep understanding of human nature from a psychological point of view. In the Starbridge series, she takes the spiritual approach to the same psychological issues. In the St. Benet's trilogy, Lewis Hall switches back and forth between the two languages.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for the info on the three levels, Gertie  I'm sure that's going to come in handy when I get to the Starbridge series.  I am sooooooooooooooo happy to hear I'll be able to enjoy the books even without your knowledge of history because I just LOVE how Susan Howatch writes.  I feel so good knowing I have her books on my Kindle.  What a cozy feeling 

My only real complaint about these books are they are spoiling me and it's going to be tough finding other family sagas that match up to these


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Thank you for the info on the three levels, Gertie I'm sure that's going to come in handy when I get to the Starbridge series. I am sooooooooooooooo happy to hear I'll be able to enjoy the books even without your knowledge of history because I just LOVE how Susan Howatch writes. I feel so good knowing I have her books on my Kindle. What a cozy feeling
> 
> My only real complaint about these books are they are spoiling me and it's going to be tough finding other family sagas that match up to these


I know. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I blogged about Howatch again and this time about Cashelmara in particular.

http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=48


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I bought several of SH's books during the cyber monday sale. look forward to trying them after reading this thread


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I blogged about Howatch again and this time about Cashelmara in particular.
> 
> http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=48


I haven't started Cashelmara yet...and for a ridiculous reason. I enjoyed The Rich are Different and Sins of the Fathers SO MUCH that I'm SAVING susan Howatch's other books. I'm looking forward to the other books after Christmas...sort of anticipating a gift


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I bought several of SH's books during the cyber monday sale. look forward to trying them after reading this thread


You are so lucky! I bought all the books at full price last month...but they are well worth it. Enjoy! I would love to read your impression after you read one or some of the books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I bought several of SH's books during the cyber monday sale. look forward to trying them after reading this thread


I missed the CyberMonday sale. Shoot. I still haven't bought _The Wheel of Fortune_, but Howatch is one author I don't mind paying full price for. Happy Reading!



Candee15 said:


> I haven't started Cashelmara yet...and for a ridiculous reason. I enjoyed The Rich are Different and Sins of the Fathers SO MUCH that I'm SAVING Susan Howatch's other books. I'm looking forward to the other books after Christmas...sort of anticipating a gift


Not ridiculous at all. SH is to be savored and I find the stories get better with each reread.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I missed the CyberMonday sale. Shoot. I still haven't bought _The Wheel of Fortune_, but Howatch is one author I don't mind paying full price for. Happy Reading!
> 
> Not ridiculous at all. SH is to be savored and I find the stories get better with each reread.


Thank you for saying that, Gertie. I am already excited at the thiught I have all the SW books except two to look forward to in 2013. It gives me a cozy, secure feeling


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jljarvis said:


> I remember reading _Penmarric _and _Cashelmara _years ago. While I don't remember the stories, I remember enjoying them--enough so that I will absolutely get them for my Kindle.
> 
> Did you know there was a TV miniseries of Penmarric? Unfortunately, the DVD set is only available in UK PAL Region 2 format.


Yes, I knew that. Very frustrating that it isn't available for US.


----------

